# 2nd miscarriage in a row



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, last Sunday I had another miscarriage. I was 10 wks pg. My previous mc was in Apr and I was 8 wks pg. I am so scared that I'll never be able to have another baby. I have a few questions:

Is it likely that my Ob will order any diagnostic tests after a 2nd mc?

Is miscarrying a bit later (8 and 10 wks), as opposed to in the first few wks of pg, indicative of any particular problem? Like if I had a problem with low progesterone would I be more likely to miscarry earlier? I haven't had any problem conceiving, just holding the pgs.

My dh's grandmother had 4 mc's and his mom had 3 mc's and a stillbirth. Is there a possibility that there's some genetic abnormality in his family that would cause chromosomal abnormalities in our babies?

Thanks for any possible insight.


----------



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Life can be really unfair.

I underwent extensive testing after my 2nd loss - thyroid, immunologic, blood clotting etc. Everything came back negative.

I am now treating with Chinese medicine/acupuncture. I read the book The Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis. It is giving me hope.

Wishing you health and healing.

Mary


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

to Kate and Mary.

I had 2 miscarriages in a row too. It is so scary. The OB I was seeing told me that they don't usually do testing until after 3 in a row. That's crazy, if you ask me though. Why the heck do I want to wait another few months to get pregnant only to miscarry again before they'd do any testing?







: I told him that's the way I felt and he was fine with ordering some tests. He did a bunch of immune testing and clotting testing. He also did a sonohystogram. Everything came back totally normal. He is recommending that I go on progesterone next time I get pregnant though.

I don't know if it means anything that both of your losses were in the later part of the first trimester. My first was at 8.5 weeks and my second was very very early- probably not even 5 weeks yet. He did mention that they were probably unrelated since they were at different time periods. I don't know.

I'm just so sorry that you are going through this. Much love being sent your way. And more







too.


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

Hugs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pianojazzgirl*
Is miscarrying a bit later (8 and 10 wks), as opposed to in the first few wks of pg, indicative of any particular problem? Like if I had a problem with low progesterone would I be more likely to miscarry earlier? I haven't had any problem conceiving, just holding the pgs.

Did you had a u/s before any of your m/c? Because if you did not - it is possible that the baby died few weeks before the m/c happend. With some of mine m/c (and I had 5 total, 4 in a row) the baby stopped developing at 6.3 w but even 3 weeks later I was still holding to a baby and feeling very much pregnant (I had u/s). With another one (it was blighted ovum - no baby in a first place) I did not had any bleeding untill the week 8. My point is unless you know exactly when the baby stopped developed (u/s is the only way) you do not know that you m/c at 8 or 10 weeks. Hugs again.


----------



## bluebird68 (Mar 6, 2006)

Pianojazzgirl, urbanearthmom, chrissy, and 5thattempt, I am sorry for all of your multiple losses. It really is painful, and scary, and can feel overwhelming... I am sending you many thoughts for healing and nurturance, too.

Pianojazzgirl, I found out on the 21st of this month that we had a missed m/c (had never even heard that term before-- the sad things we learn, eh?), so we were really on similar sad paths... I am in the midst of waiting for some genetic testing to come back. I decided that since I am almost 38, and this was my 2nd loss, that i did want to know if there was anything we could learn that would be of help for the future, if we do go down that path again. I did not ask for any specific testing for me, and again, have not had experience even knowing what to ask for, but have been reading about some of the above mentioned things. I may ask my OB when I meet with him next week, if we do not get any feedback from the testing already being done. I just want you to know that i can really relate to the anxiety about being able to be pregnant and healthy again, and that I am sending you extra hugs. I think I read somewhere in the last few days that a large majority of m/c happen between 8-10 weeks, which was surprising to me. I always assumed they happened earlier-- not that this would make the grief any less! I guess it was validating in some small way, and made me feel a bit reassured, for lack of a better word. Also, my OB has reassured me that there is not a link genetically to m/c-- my mom lost 5 in the first trimester, and delivered a 6th at 24 weeks that did not make it (my poor mama-- had about zero support in that era, and no one even talked about it). Anyway, I can understand your concern, and wanted to pass on my OB's thoughts-- hope they apply to your situation. So, as has been said, please be gentle with yourself, and I hope you are getting the support and love you deserve. I will be thinking of you. Michelle


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

I have only experienced one m/c at 17.5 weeks, but my friend has had 3...2 in a row. Her OB did lots of blood work & had the baby's remains tested for different things. They are currently TTC & she is on a natural progesterone & some other things to help them hold on (to the baby) next time.







to you


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

I'm miscarrying my 2nd in a row (same timeline as you), we saw no hb in yesterday's u/s. My OB suggested a D&C so they can test for chromosomal abnormalities. I'm not doing it. I need closure, and burying my baby helps me bring closure. I don't know what good that would do anyway since we probably won't be trying again.

We had a strong hb a week and a half ago, I've been told this is unusual to m/c after finding such a strong hb so early. I started using natural progesterone cream (Emerita brand) shortly after that u/s. Maybe I shouldn't have? Will definitely stop now that I know it's just making my body hang on.

Good luck to you Mama.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you for all your replies.







I'm sorry I didn't respond sooner but I've found that since the mc I've needed to take a break from the few forums I regularly visit.

Huge hugs to all of you who have been through this.









I'm still waiting to talk to my dr about it all. I really hope she doesn't tell me to just "try again" without any testing. Sigh...


----------



## mamaov4 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi,
I am sorry for your losses. Miscarriages are so common that it is just standard procedure NOT to test until 3. It is more likely random bad luck than anything. I think you can certainly choose to pay for it, but a Dr. won't order testing until 3. I had a miscarriage with my first pregnancy then a healthy son, a miscarriage with my third pregnancy then a healthy son, 2 miscarriages before my daughter (pg at 37) then another daughter (pg at exactly 40) with no miscarraige in between. Since then I have had 2 miscarriages.I did have testing on my first 2 fetuses & nothing was found but my O.B says rarely IS anything found. My hormones are fine & I have no clotting disorder.
I guess my rambling point is that often there is no pattern, no disernable reason why a woman miscarries. Frustrating, but true- it sure would be nice to have a "solution". I think testing makes sense,just keep in mind there may be nothing found & unfortunately some women have to go through more heartache then others to complete thier families,
Good luck to all of you looking to expand yours,
Lisa


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Ask your OB for a referral to a Reproductive Endocrinologist, or cold call to find an RE that doesn't require a referral. My dr. referred me to a specialist after 1 miscarriage, since my Hashimoto's thyroiditis puts me at higher risk. After my 2nd miscarriage, she referred me to a different RE, since the first didn't take me very seriously.

Your concern is founded. Push for a referral. It's not a magic bullet, but they can really help.

Good luck.


----------

